# Rorary Super-Sport Blued Hands & Poles 500



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)




----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

himy rotary super-sport just back from the watch makers had a full sevice new glass crown case done up cost me Â£50.00 is it to much, runs very well now and keeps very good time.what do you think of the watch and the cost of the work.watch was a bit of a mess befour it went.all the best woody77.also any one know the year i think is 40s .


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Thats a lovely watch woody!

Not sure I would have spent anything on tidying up an old Rotary, but this one has come up a real treat. I might even look for something similar now!

I know from past experience that Rotary have a very poor archive - I doubt it could be accurately dated. I think you're about right with the 1940's though, the case style is very much that era.

I imagine the dial is original? Great condition if it is!

Great job, well worth the Â£50 spent. May I ask who did the work?


----------



## Bladerunner (Jun 4, 2006)

Looks nice Woody :thumbsup:

Remember it's your opinion that counts - enjoy wearing it. :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

kevkojak said:


> Thats a lovely watch woody!
> 
> Not sure I would have spent anything on tidying up an old Rotary, but this one has come up a real treat. I might even look for something similar now!
> 
> ...


hi sorry but the guy who did will not take any more work. he has had my watches for six m and i have been on at him most weeks to get them back he has done some work for in the past at very low cost but put the cost up this time so will not get any more fix upers ,all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

Bladerunner said:


> Looks nice Woody :thumbsup:
> 
> Remember it's your opinion that counts - enjoy wearing it. :yes:


hi thank very much i am please with it he also put a strap on it but i do not like it the watch has fixed bars so i think a old nato type strap will look better all the best woody77.


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Hi, Â£50 is very cheap for the amount of work he has done to it, it probably should be nearer double that!!

Looks like a fine job done and certainly adds to the value of the watch. He may have had it a long time but i bet he has spent a few hours every week on it, some of these old watches can't be rushed and you have to do it in stages, especially if your trying to sort the crown / stem out to make it look good, which involves cutting threads & ordering parts... Sometimes you have to make a stem from scratch, not for the feint hearted.............

Just wanted to add it looks like the case has been cleaned up / re-chromed, excellent job done :yes:


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

hi also did the poles 500 for me sevice complete balance,glass and case to,cost Â£40.00,watch has imho a very nice face looks like petrol when its mixed with water in some lights i think its from the 1960s what do you think of the job and the watch,all the best woody77.


----------



## woody77 (Jun 19, 2011)

harryblakes7 said:


> Hi, Â£50 is very cheap for the amount of work he has done to it, it probably should be nearer double that!!
> 
> Looks like a fine job done and certainly adds to the value of the watch. He may have had it a long time but i bet he has spent a few hours every week on it, some of these old watches can't be rushed and you have to do it in stages, especially if your trying to sort the crown / stem out to make it look good, which involves cutting threads & ordering parts... Sometimes you have to make a stem from scratch, not for the feint hearted.............
> 
> Just wanted to add it looks like the case has been cleaned up / re-chromed, excellent job done :yes:


hi i see what you are saying in the past the watches he has done for me have been much newer ones i just though that the watch may not have much value i am new to old watches most i have had are much newer 80s on thank very much for your help.all the best woody77.


----------

